# From Russia with love



## Nimfs (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all!
I live in "snowy" Russia in small town in Moscow region with my husband and two cats...
I'm 26 years old, name - Diana
My hobby - historical reenactment, early music. I learn play the harp. Sometimes make jewelry. But my big love - cross stitch and knitting. I'm interested in this since childhood
I love hand knitting. 
In last year I buy a first knitting machine, russian Bond machine analog - my new love (I am very prone to fall into the new hobby, heh). Then buy new machine now Toyota 901 - and find this wanderful forum!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Diana,welcome to the forum from the east coast of Yorkshire UK.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello Diana,a big welcome from Australia. You will get lots of information and help from this site.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome, Diana, from the United States.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Nimfs said:


> Hi all!
> I live in "snowy" Russia in small town in Moscow region with my husband and two cats...
> I'm 26 years old, name - Diana
> My hobby - historical reenactment, early music. I learn play the harp. Sometimes make jewelry. But my big love - cross stitch and knitting. I'm interested in this since childhood
> ...


Welcome, Diana

Greetings and welcome aboard from Sequim, Washington, USA. I'm so glad you have joined us. Congratulations on your new knitting machine and good luck having fun with it.

You will find really friendly people and lots of good help on this forum and I hope you really enjoy being with us. We are glad to have you.

Maddi


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Diana and welcome from Liverpool xx


----------



## creativenonna (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Dianna
welcome from Australia and I am sure you will enjoy yourself here.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cityclicker (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Diane, welcome from Sheffield, England.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Sunny Florida...U.S.A. your going to love it here... please send us some pictures of your lovely Country....


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello Diana and welcome from sunny South Florida.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA! We're glad to have you join us.


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome from Suffolk. Some years ago I went from Moscow to St. Petersburg by train.Unforgetable. I also love to start new crafts and have several projects on the go. Machine knitting is great because is so quick but I haven't done it for a while. I am into crochet at the moment.


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi There Diana! Greetings from the far west coast of Canada! 
You will love and learn so much as a member of this forum and make so many friends. Enjoy!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome, Diana, from the State of Iowa in the central part of the United States. So nice we can get acquainted and hope you enjoy KP.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

And another 'hello' and welcome from Florida!


----------



## GWENSIE (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome Diana from Tasmania, Australia. I'm sure you will love this site as much as we all do.
My late Husband and I visited your Country in 1997 and enjoyed our visit immensely.Several days in Moscow and St Pettersburg plus other cities throughout our tour.What lovely memories we brought home with us.
Gwensie.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Welcome! I'm sure you are the first from Russia. I was in St. Petersburg last year, visiting the palaces. It was spectacular. It seems quite a lot of us have been to Russia.


----------



## jbenedict (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome from Texas. My oldest son worked in Russia for a number of years and married a beautiful young woman that he met in Moscow. I will her about you. Glad you found this sight, it is amazing.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina, USA!


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Diana, Welcome.
I fall into the same inclination as you - too many ideas too little time but I sure have fun trying them all.
I visited Russia a few years ago and had a wonderful time. Took the boat from Moscow, visited cities along the way and ended up in St. Petersburg. We took "Russian Language" lessons on the boat, learned some folk songs. But we Americans got to teach the crew the "Chicken Dance" - they loved it and so did we. Many happy memories hope I might visit again.
Linda in Florida


----------



## cathy3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Diana, I have been to your lovely and most beautiful country and to Moscow.........Loved it! Want to come back, what a thrill to walk through so many historical sites. Welcome.


----------



## newsable (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome, Diana! I live outside Ann Arbor, Michigan in the United States. I'm sure you'll find this forum friendly and informative!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you will enjoy it as much as I. I have made some very cherished friends through the forum even though we live far apart. I live in South Caroinia, USA and it stays mostly warm throughout the year.I do not knit very well but love to crochet and get a lot of my patterns and ideas from MOD magazine. 
Again, a very warm welcome. Please feel free to private message anytime. Love making new friends.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

Welcome from the Midwest in USA. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## thebebe (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Georgia, USA -- in the south. I have been to St.Petersburg four times, but never to Moscow.

I think you will enjoy Knitting Paradise.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Diana,welcome to the forum. Great site and wonderful people. Lot of help,advice and inspiration from both hand and machine knitters.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome Diana, from Derbyshire England. We would love to see some photos of the things that you make.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome from Harker Heights, Texas U.S.A.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Diana, welcome from northern NY, USA. You will learn something new every time you visit this site. So many talented and knowledgable knitters. Don't hesitate to ask a question, you will have your answer (sometimes more than once) in no time.


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome from Maine, USA. I hope you enjoy your time on the Knitting Forum...it offers so many creative ideas from very talented crafters!


----------



## Cmtx21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimfs said:


> Hi all!
> I live in "snowy" Russia in small town in Moscow region with my husband and two cats...
> I'm 26 years old, name - Diana
> My hobby - historical reenactment, early music. I learn play the harp. Sometimes make jewelry. But my big love - cross stitch and knitting. I'm interested in this since childhood
> ...


Welcome from Victoria Canada! Visited St. Petersburg last May and can't wait to see more of your country. It was stunning! Enjoy the site. I learn something new every day here. Margaret


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

Hello Diana, and welcome.

I have been to Sergiev Posad. I went there in June 1999 to the monastery/art school complex. I have a painting of it that I look at each day! It is a beautiful place. You are lucky to live near such beautiful art.

Ask whatever questions you have about knitting, and there are many people here who can help you. 

Your English is amazing. Where did you go to university?


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello Diana and welcome from London, England.
Nice to have you join our forum. You will enjoy it here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome from the midwest. Glad you joined us as we are all the same with too many crafts and not enough time. Janeway


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Howdy from Arkansas and welcome to KP. You'll have a lot fun, learn a lot and make many new friends here. I play harp, too. I just love strings!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to KP Diana from Portsmouth UK. I love how this site is really worldwide!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome from Kansas, USA. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

A hearty welcome to you from far northern Florida, USA! So glad you found Knitting Paradise!

Hazel


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Greetings from Tucson Arizona. Haven't gotten into machine knitting but really like the sharing of tips and patterns here on the forum. Welcome


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Greetings Diana!

I am from Northern Ontario Canada and we probably share some similar weather. I bought a Bond knitting machine many years ago and it started me on a passion for knitting that I never knew I had. I am fairly new to this knitting forum and so far find it amazing for support as well as a "global" community without the boundaries, where we learn about each other in both cultural and interests. Welcome!


----------



## goodydock (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome from Niagara Falls, Canada. :mrgreen:   :thumbup: :wink: :lol:


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Diana , welcome to the group from snowy Canada ( we still dont have snow yet lol ) I live in Ontario Canada on the shores of Lake Superior ....


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome from Central Indiana. This knitting forum is so helpful in all aspects of knitting, as well as answering other questions. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello Diana and welcome to the forum. I am looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Texas. Have been to your country and love your country and people.
I am sure you fit right in with this group.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Diana and a warm welcome from NZ
Diane


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome, Diana. I hope you keep learning new hobbies and crafts. It is healthy to expand the mind.

Carole


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Diana. We are so blessed to have you join us and look forward to getting to know you and maybe get a peek at some of the beautiful things you have made and learn what is popular these days in Russia. 

I would love to hear more about the historical reenactments you participate in as that is also one of my husband's favorite hobbies here in Ohio in the USA. Wish you could send us recordings of the music you are learning to play. I love the harp and the music from long ago.

Blessings to you, your husband and your two feline fur babies.

Pearl


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome Diana, from beautiful Adelaide, in South Australia!


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Diane,

Welcome to KP. I am in Michigan in the U.S., but was in your part of the world 10 years ago, when our son was serving in the Peace Corps in Ukraine. I love this site and I am sure you will too.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello Diana, welcome from Florida, USA.


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello Diana from Diane in Oregon, you are going to love it here. I "acquire" hobbies myself  Have you been on the website "Heaven and Earth Designs" or HAED? what a fabulous place for intricate cross stitch patterns, I have way more than I will ever be able to complete and that doesn't count the knitting and crocheting, sigh Don't be a stranger


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

G'Day Diana & Welcome from Sydney Australia


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

A warm welcome from JO living in Delaware, USA. Happy you have joined us at KP.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello Diana. I have never written to anyone from Russia before.
I am a piano performer and teacher, and very much like the harp also. It is so much fun to read the comments from all the people in so many far away places. Welcome, and hope you enjoy the Knitting Paradise forum.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome Diana from the state of Washington. Just across the water to the east! You have found a lovely site with a lot of encouragement and help from a lot of wonderful people.


----------



## mrseddins (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi, Diana. I am surprised to read that you do historical reenacting. What periods do you do? We spent twenty years doing American Civil War reenactments, but at 71, I am just too old to sleep on the ground. Anyway, welcome from just outside Atlanta, Georgia. Nancy


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome Diana from the state of California....I am originally from Riga ... very close to you...
I am glad that you found the KP..this is great place to learn, show and tell.. People here are so friendly.... Every morning I find it hard to leave the forum ... because I need to go to work... I am so ready to for a retirement ...., but still need to work a bit more....
Have fun here and show us your projects. Vija


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day Diana and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia. This is a very informative site and the people on here are helpful.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Diana, a warm welcome from Wynyard, Tasmania, Australia. You will make a lot of friends and find the members are very helpful if you have a knitting problem. Ruth


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Washington, USA :-D


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Wisconsin, USA. You will love this forum. There are alot of friendly and very talented members here.


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello Diana! A very warm welcome from India.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello Diana and welcome from southern Ontario, Canada....right across the border from the U.S.
So glad you found this wonderful forum...but beware...it is very addicting!
Betty.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Edmonton Canada - you will love it here.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Welcome from Mid-Missouri, USA. This is a great forum.
I've always wanted to visit Russia and Lithuanian. This place makes for a very small world.

Have fun with your knitting machine.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

DObri Den' from North Carolina. I was in Russia this summer - traveled from Moscow to St. Petersburg - what a beautiful country. You will love this site


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Diana! Welcome to Knitting Paradise. I am Terri from Tennessee, USA. So glad to have you joining in with us.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

A warm welcome to KP from Minnesota! So glad you could join us. Lots of good info here! Blessings and happy knitting ! I have cross stitched for years but not as much lately. Now I mostly knit.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Diana!
Welcome to the forum from Las Vegas, NV. It's easy to make friends here and learn lots of new things. Enjoy!


----------



## Glo 54 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi from New Zealand. You will enjoy this forum. Welcome.


----------



## Nimfs (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you very much for such a warm welcome!
You so friendly! And I so happy read your lovely messages! 
Just a moment and I answered for all questions
Have a very nice day for all!


----------



## Nimfs (Nov 13, 2012)

Tareca said:


> Welcome from Suffolk. Some years ago I went from Moscow to St. Petersburg by train.Unforgetable. I also love to start new crafts and have several projects on the go. Machine knitting is great because is so quick but I haven't done it for a while. I am into crochet at the moment.


Hi! I love knitting travelling also - in this moment have some project for this 



GWENSIE said:


> Welcome Diana from Tasmania, Australia. I'm sure you will love this site as much as we all do.
> My late Husband and I visited your Country in 1997 and enjoyed our visit immensely.Several days in Moscow and St Pettersburg plus other cities throughout our tour.What lovely memories we brought home with us.
> Gwensie.


Hi! Other cities - it was Golden Ring tour?
I'm happy that you have lovely memories about my country 



inishowen said:


> Welcome! I'm sure you are the first from Russia. I was in St. Petersburg last year, visiting the palaces. It was spectacular. It seems quite a lot of us have been to Russia.


Hi!
O, I love this city!
So many people was in Russia - it good surprise for me



jbenedict said:


> Welcome from Texas. My oldest son worked in Russia for a number of years and married a beautiful young woman that he met in Moscow. I will her about you. Glad you found this sight, it is amazing.


Hi! Really amazing! My family was very surprised too. In Russian oft say in that moment - Earth very round ;-)



Auntie L said:


> Hi Diana, Welcome.
> I fall into the same inclination as you - too many ideas too little time but I sure have fun trying them all.
> I visited Russia a few years ago and had a wonderful time. Took the boat from Moscow, visited cities along the way and ended up in St. Petersburg. We took "Russian Language" lessons on the boat, learned some folk songs. But we Americans got to teach the crew the "Chicken Dance" - they loved it and so did we. Many happy memories hope I might visit again.
> Linda in Florida


Hi!
O, yeah "too many ideas too little time" - it's big problem
Very intresting, that songs you learn?



cathy3 said:


> Hi Diana, I have been to your lovely and most beautiful country and to Moscow.........Loved it! Want to come back, what a thrill to walk through so many historical sites. Welcome.


Hi! I glad hear so lovely words about my country and Moscow (some people in Russia say that country and Moscow - it different worlds)
"thrill to walk through so many historical sites" - it's my fun in travelling too!



thebebe said:


> Hello and welcome from Georgia, USA -- in the south. I have been to St.Petersburg four times, but never to Moscow.
> 
> I think you will enjoy Knitting Paradise.


Hi! I have been in St.Peterburg just six times  It's really different cities, i think



susieknitter said:


> Welcome Diana, from Derbyshire England. We would love to see some photos of the things that you make.


Hi! Of course, i have photos, but they in russians sites and i try publish their here



Cmtx21 said:


> Welcome from Victoria Canada! Visited St. Petersburg last May and can't wait to see more of your country. It was stunning! Enjoy the site. I learn something new every day here. Margaret


Hi, Margaret and thanks!
Cities in Golden ring - highly recommended. They are very interesting too



mebo said:


> Hello Diana, and welcome.
> 
> I have been to Sergiev Posad. I went there in June 1999 to the monastery/art school complex. I have a painting of it that I look at each day! It is a beautiful place. You are lucky to live near such beautiful art.
> 
> ...


Hi!
You was in Sergiev Posad? Amazing! I very-very glad! 
Indeed my english not so good... Sometimes i need use a translator program 



Pam in LR said:


> Howdy from Arkansas and welcome to KP. You'll have a lot fun, learn a lot and make many new friends here. I play harp, too. I just love strings!


Hi! yes, i have a lot fun already 
Very glad meet with devotee of harp :thumbup:


----------



## Nimfs (Nov 13, 2012)

Peanut Tinker said:


> Greetings Diana!
> 
> I am from Northern Ontario Canada and we probably share some similar weather. I bought a Bond knitting machine many years ago and it started me on a passion for knitting that I never knew I had. I am fairly new to this knitting forum and so far find it amazing for support as well as a "global" community without the boundaries, where we learn about each other in both cultural and interests. Welcome!


Hi! Yes, we have similar weather 
I see now, that it's a global community. It's so intresting!



susannahp said:


> Hello Diana , welcome to the group from snowy Canada ( we still dont have snow yet lol ) I live in Ontario Canada on the shores of Lake Superior ....


Hi! In "snowy" Russia we have not a snow now too))))
Lake Superior... I read some history about this place - it was realy interesting



raelkcol said:


> Hello Diana and welcome to the forum. I am looking forward to seeing some of your work.


Hi! Of course I show my works, I work on it ;-)



elfiestouch said:


> Hello and welcome from Texas. Have been to your country and love your country and people.
> I am sure you fit right in with this group.


Hi! I happy hear this)))
Thank for supporting)))



d-dub said:


> Hi Diana and a warm welcome from NZ
> Diane


Hi, Diane! :thumbup:



PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum, Diana. We are so blessed to have you join us and look forward to getting to know you and maybe get a peek at some of the beautiful things you have made and learn what is popular these days in Russia.
> 
> I would love to hear more about the historical reenactments you participate in as that is also one of my husband's favorite hobbies here in Ohio in the USA. Wish you could send us recordings of the music you are learning to play. I love the harp and the music from long ago.
> 
> ...


Hi, Pearl!
Best wishes for you and your husband!
Thank you very much for so lovely message!
Hand made (including knitting) is very popular hobby and some people have very high level skill. And absolutly normal when young girl (16-20 years for example) knitting something (may be hat or scarf or cardigan). In this winter very popular snoods and beanie hats  And very popular cross stitch. Now i see an increase in the interest to the individual sewing - we have different figure, but clothing in shop not so different

In historical reenactments my interest - "living history" Germany in second half of the XV century. Many people interested Europe history. Of course more people intrested and Russian history at IX-X century and later. And in addition "living history" we have "bugurt" - historical fight - not 100% historical, but very intresting for young (an not so young) man

My "harp level" low - I'm just beginner and a little shy make a recordings of the music - i'm immediately make a mistakes in this moment 



plstahl said:


> Hi Diane,
> 
> Welcome to KP. I am in Michigan in the U.S., but was in your part of the world 10 years ago, when our son was serving in the Peace Corps in Ukraine. I love this site and I am sure you will too.


Hi! I was in Ukraine - in Sevastopol. And where was your son?
I'm sure that I liked this site too 



 sassiladyann said:


> Hello Diana from Diane in Oregon, you are going to love it here. I "acquire" hobbies myself  Have you been on the website "Heaven and Earth Designs" or HAED? what a fabulous place for intricate cross stitch patterns, I have way more than I will ever be able to complete and that doesn't count the knitting and crocheting, sigh Don't be a stranger


Hi, Diane! 
HAED? Yes! I make 2 project HAED now - "Sundae Delight" and "Train of dream" by R.Spangler)))



Nancie E said:


> Hello Diana. I have never written to anyone from Russia before.
> I am a piano performer and teacher, and very much like the harp also. It is so much fun to read the comments from all the people in so many far away places. Welcome, and hope you enjoy the Knitting Paradise forum.


Hi!
Piano - it's great)) Yes, it's really funny read - so many different places... Incredible!



run4fittness said:


> Welcome Diana from the state of Washington. Just across the water to the east! You have found a lovely site with a lot of encouragement and help from a lot of wonderful people.


Hi! Yes, it's near)))) And it's really lovely site



mrseddins said:


> Hi, Diana. I am surprised to read that you do historical reenacting. What periods do you do? We spent twenty years doing American Civil War reenactments, but at 71, I am just too old to sleep on the ground. Anyway, welcome from just outside Atlanta, Georgia. Nancy


Hi, Nancy!
It' really popular hobby in Russia. I was suprised too then know about it in past)))
My period - XV century, Germany
I read some about American Civil War reenactments - very intresting)))
Sleep on the ground - bad in any ages, we sleep in tent on straw mattress under warm wool blanket))) And just in Summer)))



vreinholde said:


> Welcome Diana from the state of California....I am originally from Riga ... very close to you...
> I am glad that you found the KP..this is great place to learn, show and tell.. People here are so friendly.... Every morning I find it hard to leave the forum ... because I need to go to work... I am so ready to for a retirement ...., but still need to work a bit more....
> Have fun here and show us your projects. Vija


Hi, Vija! O, Riga - this neighbours))))
People on this site very friendly, I see



Joycie48 said:


> Welcome from Mid-Missouri, USA. This is a great forum.
> I've always wanted to visit Russia and Lithuanian. This place makes for a very small world.
> 
> Have fun with your knitting machine.


Hi and thanks!
Small world, exactly!



Limey287 said:


> DObri Den' from North Carolina. I was in Russia this summer - traveled from Moscow to St. Petersburg - what a beautiful country. You will love this site


Dobri den'  
Agree, I will love this site


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome Diana, I live in the western state of Arizona, USA. Love seeing new people finding the site, I know how it feels to find people with so much in common from around the world! I had never joined a site before I found this one and it has become a staple to check out almost daily. I use to do a lot of cross stitch and have reminders of that period, framed & hanging on a few walls in my house...I just made my great grandson a sweatshirt with a cross stitched picture of Santa on the front of the sweatshirt and "I Believe" printed on the back.......know you will enjoy getting to know the ladies and few gents we have on the site.......hugs


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome and am so glad you will be a part of this great forum.


----------



## GWENSIE (Aug 4, 2012)

not sure now, I'll find our books etc and get back to you Diana.
Regards 
Gwensie


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## tiki69 (Dec 1, 2011)

Privet Diana, welcome to this beautiful forum from Barrie Canada


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Welome from SoCal!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

welcome Diana, you will love this group and you, bursting with creativity will will have much to share with us.


----------



## Tiduj55 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Diana! Welcome from Turin, Italy.

May ask you a favour? 
I found this nice pattern but it isn Russian and I do not speak any Russain. The most interesting part is the collar. Could you please help me translating the collar part of it? After that we could post it for everybody to use. Thank you very much.

link: http://club.osinka.ru/topic-114593?start=0


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York City.


----------

